# Apprenticeship Question



## Baalon (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, long time lurker first time poster. I have a question relating to applying to an electrical apprenticeship. I am switching careers and am wondering if my past career may affect my chances on getting into the apprenticeship? The reason I ask this is for the last 8 years I've been in human resources. I've never had any dealings with unions but my father-in-law (a master electrician for about 20 years) says the profession isn't really liked by the unions. I'm just hoping that my past career doesn't affect my chances.

Any thoughts on if this will affect me when applying for the apprenticeship? Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't listen to him


----------



## devosf (Jan 17, 2012)

Baalon said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker first time poster. I have a question relating to applying to an electrical apprenticeship. I am switching careers and am wondering if my past career may affect my chances on getting into the apprenticeship? The reason I ask this is for the last 8 years I've been in human resources. I've never had any dealings with unions but my father-in-law (a master electrician for about 20 years) says the profession isn't really liked by the unions. I'm just hoping that my past career doesn't affect my chances. Any thoughts on if this will affect me when applying for the apprenticeship? Thanks in advance for any info!


Your past profession in human resources won't hurt your chances of getting into the IBEW apprenticeship, but your lack of a technical job history may. This can be remedied by scoring high on the entrance exam and if you get to the interview phase of the process, convincing the board that you are the guy they're looking for. Go for it.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

It might help you actually. Like you have to hire and fire people, right? Just imagine having to do that someday in a trench full of mud instead of in a nice office...


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

if you are sincere about wanting a better way of life by improving your living standards by working hard, being dedicated, and realize that a harm to one is a harm to all... you will be fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Baalon said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker first time poster. I have a question relating to applying to an electrical apprenticeship. I am switching careers and am wondering if my past career may affect my chances on getting into the apprenticeship? The reason I ask this is for the last 8 years I've been in human resources. I've never had any dealings with unions but my father-in-law (a master electrician for about 20 years) says the profession isn't really liked by the unions. I'm just hoping that my past career doesn't affect my chances.
> 
> Any thoughts on if this will affect me when applying for the apprenticeship? Thanks in advance for any info!



Welcome.

You'll be fine Jump right in and don't look back..:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Experience and maturity will be assets for you, a lack of construction experience will be a detriment.


----------



## Baalon (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone! I know my lack of construction experience will be an issue, but I did work in my dad's auto body shop every summer while growing up so I'm fairly mechanically inclined. Now I just need to brush up on my math skills before the aptitude test since those are a little rusty.

Thanks again for the insight everyone!


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

devosf said:


> Your past profession in human resources won't hurt your chances of getting into the IBEW apprenticeship, but your lack of a technical job history may. This can be remedied by scoring high on the entrance exam and if you get to the interview phase of the process, convincing the board that you are the guy they're looking for. Go for it.


I agree. I was in that exact position (worked in office more than 10 years) and IBEW 353 gave me a shot. Their main concern was if I'm able to work well with tools and be able to handle lots of physical work. Fortunately, I have tons of tools and quite accustomed to physical hard work on my spare time. If you can show that you have what it takes, they may consider you! Good luck!


----------

